# DVR 924 » USB 2 and PC



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

Since 924 is equipped with USB 2 ports, is it possible without any extra software to access HDDs and download saved events?

I suspect that DN is planning to use for future conection with DVD recorder (and/or other accessories) but there should be the way to connect it to PC


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nope. The USB ports are for use with the upcoming DishPod hand held video devices.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

They will work to charge your Ipod.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ah, well there's an interesting use!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> They will work to charge your Ipod.


Funny, but that's actually very useful to me. I play my ipod through my stereo a lot and I don't have an outlet nearby to keep it charged. Once I get my 942 I guess I will be set.


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> They will work to charge your Ipod.


 any USB will charge your iPod, but this would be pretty expensive charger


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Nope. The USB ports are for use with the upcoming DishPod hand held video devices.


The Dishpod has been renamed the "Personal Dish"

I have one on the way to me, I am told that it will work out of the box with the 942, should be interesting to see how it works.


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Nope. The USB ports are for use with the upcoming DishPod hand held video devices.


Are you talking about this?










It's old Archos Player with DN logo


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

We are ok then  If it's possible to move it to PVP then it should be fairly easy to get full HDD access :righton:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here are some photos of the unit in action.  (Including downloading from a 942.)

http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=3005
http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=3014
http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=3015
http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=3016

And this one has nothing to do with the Personal Dish, but its my favorite photo from the day. 
http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=3024


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

BTW if you can read french, check this one out. 

http://www.archos.com/corporate/investors/Archos_Echostar_Communique.pdf


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I run my USB Fish tank with my 942

Any other strange uses out there?

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=USB-AQUA&cpc=SCH

I also tried my USB keyboard Vacumn cleaner also. Worked.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

What is the price of the Personal Dish? Where will it be available? When is it expected to be available?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dan - pricing hasn't been set by Dish yet, sometime later this year is about as specific as they're saying at the moment, and undoubtably you'll be able to get them from Dish dealers.

Just heard yesterday that this isn't being called "Personal Dish" either...

Scott - I look forward to hearing what you have to say about the one that you have coming (especially pictures). Especially since the transfer feature isn't implemented yet in the 942 software. You'll probably be able to transfer at 1x via video inputs, but you won't be able to transfer via USB yet.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Here is another article that talks about the dishpod (at the end) with some pricing info:

http://www.mp3playeredge.com/news-article-56.html

Ken


----------

